# 2021 HB Professional



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

2021 Hells Bay Professional Tunnel
Ice blue
Tohatsu 60
Side console
Simrad GPS
Bobs JP
Bennett TT
Backrest
Trying to keep it simple


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)




----------



## MMessana (Sep 28, 2015)

Nice Rob! Gonna be a beauty. What colors you going with? CC or side? Engine? We need some details!


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

MMessana said:


> Nice Rob! Gonna be a beauty. What colors you going with? CC or side? Engine? We need some details!


Ice blue, side console, 60 tohatsu.


----------



## MMessana (Sep 28, 2015)

Awesome. Looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Awesome. No drywall screws, gorilla glue and tons of glop. Keep the pics coming. Like to see boats being built.


----------



## MMessana (Sep 28, 2015)

Capnredfish said:


> Awesome. No drywall screws, gorilla glue and tons of glop. Keep the pics coming. Like to see boats being built.


Against home building much? Lol


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Not at all. I think it’s a great project and appreciate the work. I would just go one step further making a mold and then producing an entirely composite hull.


----------



## mmccull5 (Nov 15, 2012)

Congrats!

Are you going with a lithium house battery?


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

mmccull5 said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Are you going with a lithium house battery?


Just a regular Optima


----------



## Shallows (Mar 29, 2020)

Is that 2nd to last pic them vacuum bagging the cored hull to soak the epoxy in?


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

Capnredfish said:


> Not at all. I think it’s a great project and appreciate the work. I would just go one step further making a mold and then producing an entirely composite hull.


 The boats made in molds still have foam cores. Not sure what you mean by a composite hull? The reason for the mold is to make multiple boats and not having to fair each one individually. It is easier to make a boat from a mold and you have gel coat not paint when finished. Unless infusing you are not even guaranteed a lite or even layup. I have rode in old chopper gun built boats from molds that wouldn't track strait because of uneven weight.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Correct. And nothing else but resin and glass of some sort. By composite I meant no screws, wood, gorilla glue, hot glue and tons of glop to get the shape close. I cringe at some of the home built boats. Sorry, just my opinion. There are some really nice ones. There is one for sale on here that looks well built.


----------



## Shallows (Mar 29, 2020)

Mike Haydon said:


> The boats made in molds still have foam cores. Not sure what you mean by a composite hull?


Not all mold-made bolts have cored hulls, unless you are only referencing the Skiff industry?


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

What I mean is there is a foam core in even those boats, they are scored or have holes in the foam for the resin to flow through to impregnate the core.
In the home builds there arent screws, any mechanical fasteners are removed. And as for gorilla glue it is a polyurethane base, the same as the foam.
The word composite in these terms is meaning the glass and cores used. No wood. If it is just glass and resin that would be an old design by far...
Not trying to sway your thinking about home builds just trying to help you understand that the boats in molds are using the same materials just from an inside instead of being built on the outside of the mold or stations. Again giving you a smoother finished part once removed. That is why the guys are making molds for the caps so it doesnt require as much fairing.

Hope that makes since, Michael


Shallows said:


> Not all mold-made bolts have cored hulls, unless you are only referencing the Skiff industry?


Unless it is an older style boat. Just a resin and glass hill is either gonna need extra glass and being heavy or an oil canning affect if it doesnt have a liner. I would not want a boat without some sort of core or sorric sheet


----------



## TidalFly (Sep 1, 2015)

Really excited to see this build come to life, would love to see more side console Pro’s


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

You're gonna love her!


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

Sorry to get sidetracked on your thread. Your tide is gonna be amazing. It is already a work of art. One suggestion; you might want to have the builders who touch the boat sign the inside of the front hatch. Seen that on one just out of the shop. Very nice touch. Hope you catch many fish and enjoy everyday on your new skiff! Thanks, Michael


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

Looking good! When are you taking delivery?


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

jsnipes said:


> Looking good! When are you taking delivery?


first week in August.


----------



## rvd (Jun 18, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Beautiful! 
You may want to have them rig the outboard higher and raise the platform accordingly. All the tunnel Pros I have seen come with a good portion of the prop hanging below the bottom of the hull when fully jacked up. That’s no way to rig a tunnel if you want to get the most out of the design...


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Beautiful!
> You may want to have them rig the outboard higher and raise the platform accordingly. All the tunnel Pros I have seen come with a good portion of the prop hanging below the bottom of the hull when fully jacked up. That’s no way to rig a tunnel if you want to get the most out of the design...


I have seen all the threads about it, and thanks for documenting it. Going with a bobs JP and the 15" version of the Tohatsu 60. Should be a winning combo.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

nice, coming up fast! that should be awesome


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

I am very interested in how the 15” lower on tahatsu shakes out!


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

CKEAT said:


> I am very interested in how the 15” lower on tahatsu shakes out!


Putting one on my 02 tunnel


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

EdK13 said:


> Putting one on my 02 tunnel


Please let me now how it goes if you don’t mind. I will likely re power in next year or two. At about 730 hours now.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

CKEAT said:


> Please let me now how it goes if you don’t mind. I will likely re power in next year or two. At about 730 hours now.





CKEAT said:


> Please let me now how it goes if you don’t mind. I will likely re power in next year or two. At about 730 hours now.


Mac got your number? May want to ask you some trailer questions.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)




----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

EdK13 said:


> Mac got your number? May want to ask you some trailer questions.


Smack? You can PM me and I will send it to you.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Pic update Friday?


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

EdK13 said:


> Pic update Friday?


I wish, hopefully have something to share on Monday.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)




----------



## Seebs (Dec 21, 2011)

Your turn!


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

Bulkheads are almost done!


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)




----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)




----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Pics of the tunnel?


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

scissorhands said:


> View attachment 152187


I like those longer rod tubes on the console side, I'm jealous.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

tunnel and deck


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

Fitting the cap. Things should move along pretty quickly from here.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

A little more progress. Now, if that motor would get here.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

Tilt/trim and JP controls right where you need them. Waiting on the motor.


----------



## rvd (Jun 18, 2018)

Looks great! Curious why the side console over a cc? I've never fished out of a side console other than a bass boat, acknowledging my ignorance up front.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

rich dubroc said:


> Looks great! Curious why the side console over a cc? I've never fished out of a side console other than a bass boat, acknowledging my ignorance up front.


More space in the cockpit and lighter weight.


----------



## rvd (Jun 18, 2018)

scissorhands said:


> More space in the cockpit and lighter weight.



Gotcha, I have to keep my 245 lb self in the middle


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

I am 220 and don’t have any problem with my side console pro. Love the space and can shift weight with a 45qt cooler as needed. Can also stand and drive easily.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

Here she is, bare and no motor. Supply and demand, Hopefully things get back to normal. No word on when a motor will get there. She's a beauty though.


----------



## FLmatt (Dec 11, 2017)

Beautiful. Perfect setup. I’m very interested to hear how it performs with the Tohatsu.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Ugh that has to be the worst, waitin on a motor to show up. That’s one pretty skiff thou


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

It would be nice to have them store it inside while you wait on the motor.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

What a wait!!! Any day now


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Did you decide on Mercury 60R? I thought the Tahatsu controls were already on.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

CKEAT said:


> Did you decide on Mercury 60R? I thought the Tahatsu controls were already on.


Cant seem to get a tohatsu, so HB gave me a sweet deal on the 60R. I'm keeping the binnacle for the tohatsu, but will switch out the gauges.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Oh, gotcha. Congrats man!


----------



## Bo Wiltshire (May 20, 2018)

That’s gonna be sweet! Looks like you’ll get to keep your JP switch in the binnacle?


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

It shows 268lbs online, is that right?


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

CKEAT said:


> It shows 268lbs online, is that right?


Thats probably right, We will see how she perform and drafts. Worse case, run it for a few years and buy another motor.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

I don't think the extra weight of the 60R will be all that noticeable, especially on a sponson boat. I'd expect that motor to have a lot of torque and really make up for the 60lbs extra weight vs the Hatsu. I can really close to ordering a 60R instead of waiting on the Zuke. Really interested to see if it performs as good as I think it will. Now you just need to pester them to get it done so we can get our boats on the same delivery truck.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

Just waiting on the harness. Hopefully there isn't an aluminum shortage.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Yea that will be an interesting test. It’s a damn nice looking boat motor combo!


----------



## Sonny Palma Sola (Jun 26, 2020)

Captain Al will take good care of you, he knows how important this is.


----------



## blueeye (Sep 12, 2012)

You will love the boat. I’ve really enjoyed mine. It’s so nice launching from anywhere. I will be surprised if I ever use a boat ramp.


----------



## blueeye (Sep 12, 2012)

Did you get the boat yet? I don’t even know you and I’m excited for you.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

blueeye said:


> Did you get the boat yet? I don’t even know you and I’m excited for you.


Motor is in, but waiting on a damn wiring harness.


----------



## rvd (Jun 18, 2018)

Bummer, I check this thread couple times a day hoping for progress for you.


----------



## Sonny Palma Sola (Jun 26, 2020)

Agree with blueeye and rich above, waiting to see your skiff finalized. I'm dealing with Captain Al on a build that starts next month, can't wait to get started. Good luck getting finished up.


----------



## Sonny Palma Sola (Jun 26, 2020)

Status update?


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

Sonny Palma Sola said:


> Status update?


Still waiting on a harness for the motor


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

Progress. Any day now


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Sure would make a nice early Christmas present


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

jay.bush1434 said:


> Sure would make a nice early Christmas present


Got a birthday coming up before then, hopefully its my birthday present.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)




----------



## Sonny Palma Sola (Jun 26, 2020)

Sweet, can't wait to see you/her on the water. Good things come to those who wait!


----------



## Seebs (Dec 21, 2011)

So close.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Skiff looks great. Crazy times we are living in. haha. You've been waiting on an outboard, I got my Tohatsu 60 months ago, but my skiff is waiting for a trailer.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

She floats, just got to get her from Florida to Texas.


----------



## Sonny Palma Sola (Jun 26, 2020)

Beautiful skiff, congrats.


----------



## ShallowMinded84 (Nov 18, 2020)

scissorhands said:


> She floats, just got to get her from Florida to Texas.
> View attachment 161738


Don't worry, I can pick it up and meet you halfway. Motor will barely have any hours on it. I promise!!😈


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

Its not official, but pretty close. Should be here Tomorrow.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Need to have a skiff viewing party tomorrow!


----------



## Seebs (Dec 21, 2011)

I’ll be back tomorrow.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

jay.bush1434 said:


> Need to have a skiff viewing party tomorrow!


Just talked to delivery, not going to be here until Tuesday.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

scissorhands said:


> Just talked to delivery, not going to be here until Tuesday.


Oof. Like a punch in the gut...


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

She made it to Texas. I will put her in the water tomorrow.


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

Sweet sled Rob. Congrats


----------



## ShallowMinded84 (Nov 18, 2020)

Nice man! I bet ur sitting in it right now making motor noises aren't u!?


----------



## rvd (Jun 18, 2018)

Looks great!


----------



## FLmatt (Dec 11, 2017)

Awesome man, congrats. I fished on a brand new Pro (left the HB shop in October I believe) two weeks ago and was very impressed. Drafted plenty skinny to get back into my redfish spots deep in the marsh here in Jax.


----------



## Seebs (Dec 21, 2011)

she's purdy


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

I really wish I had gone this route last year.Amazing build


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

Charles Hadley said:


> I really wish I had gone this route last year.Amazing build


Heres a video of some shallow water. I got the Mercury 60R


----------



## new2theflats (Jul 31, 2019)

Sweet! Congrats!


----------



## SwampThing07 (Jul 23, 2016)

Love a side console


----------



## JFScotty (Sep 27, 2021)

Nice


----------

